# What I got at the expo



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Just took a couple shots of the imis and iquitos I got from Mark Pepper. I picked up 2 imis and 3 Iquitos R/O

Sorry for the blurry pics, had to make it quick.










































Couple quick shots of the vents


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They look awesome!!!!! 

Gosh they are so durn cute ther're dangerous! ^_^


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, thanks.

I am loving the way they look.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Aww their so neat! Are they hard to keep?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Quite the opposite, they are very easy to keep 

I have some blue ones for sale, Dendrobates azureus - you can see some pictures of them in the For Sale section. Those pictures were taken about a month ago, if not more - so they have grown a lot since then.

Let me know if you need any information on them


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Cute little fellows  Blurry pics are better than none


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice !!!


----------

